# It's only the best work truck ever!!



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB

Mr. H has hooked me up with a beautiful new box truck. He picked it up today and we still have to get it lettered and stocked. It should be in service in a few weeks :yes:

This is the nicest box available in my opinion.. It's a Reading 11' box with plenty of storage and money making ability. 

I've been working out of a pick up truck with a service body and this new truck will allow me to stock water heaters, faucets, disposals, pro packs, toilets, expansion tanks and whatever else I can stuff in there. This is the type of truck needed to make serious money in service. 

Mr. H takes good care of me.. I never thought we'd be here after so many years of being close friends.. In high school we would sit in the student parking lot in his truck in the morning and smoke cigarettes.., we've been close friends ever since.. He even got me my first job in the plumbing trade in 1999 as a helper for the firm he'd been with for 2 years. 
Thanks buddy!


----------



## DesertOkie

It's nice, not as big as it looks empty but nice. The square is sooooo much better than the angled Knapheid.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB

Your right..

I find the Reading bodies to be of the best quality. This box has all power locks an alarm and lights in every bin.


----------



## DesertOkie

I run a large knapheid now, and everyday I wish I had my spartan cutaway with rollup door.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Under 40?


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Under 40?




Me? 32


----------



## redbeardplumber

Nice rig dude! I want one!


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB

Thanks man!!

I love that chrome package too..

I'll take pics once it's all stocked.. It will be a supply house on wheels!


----------



## phishfood

Sweet!

What's the standing height inside? 

It looks as though you can access the middle bin from the inside as well?


----------



## Redwood

Nice Rig!
Get a back-up cam installed and you'll have everything...:thumbup:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB

phishfood said:


> Sweet!
> 
> What's the standing height inside?
> 
> It looks as though you can access the middle bin from the inside as well?



It's probably 7' inside height. It's huge!

Yes the side bins are accessible from the inside too.. There is a very nice elastic netting that keeps everything from falling out.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB

Redwood said:


> Nice Rig!
> Get a back-up cam installed and you'll have everything...:thumbup:



I was thinking about that too.


----------



## Phat Cat

*Thank You!*

Thank you!

Now I will definitely like a ride-a-long. :yes: I do have standards. 

. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 

1. Restocking - Do you have a set list of parts/quantity that you stock? If so, would you mind sending it to me? Every area is different, but I would be most appreciative of having a starting place to work from. Would be great to have a checklist for every truck for consistency. 

I know our trucks are overstocked. We definitely have everything we need, but there is little room for things that I think would be good to have on the truck. I.E. - Variety of faucets. 

IMO, there is too much of some items. Never starts out that way, but things seem to multiply. Then there is the accumulation of parts / pieces for 'just in case.' And they say women are packrats.


----------



## 89plumbum

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Me? 32


I think he meant G's. 

Nice ride!


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB

Phat Cat said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Now I will definitely like a ride-a-long. :yes: I do have standards.
> 
> . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
> 
> 1. Restocking - Do you have a set list of parts/quantity that you stock? If so, would you mind sending it to me? Every area is different, but I would be most appreciative of having a starting place to work from. Would be great to have a checklist for every truck for consistency.
> 
> I know our trucks are overstocked. We definitely have everything we need, but there is little room for things that I think would be good to have on the truck. I.E. - Variety of faucets.
> 
> IMO, there is too much of some items. Never starts out that way, but things seem to multiply. Then there is the accumulation of parts / pieces for 'just in case.' And they say women are packrats.




I've always been the type of guy that keeps a clean, neat and organized truck. Some guys' bins look as though the truck has been rolled a few times.. Tons of money is wasted by messy, overstocked trucks where all the materials are everywhere with no organization and everything is just rolling around.. We've all seen the smashed flat faucet boxes with damaged product inside. A clean and neat truck is essential to operating at max efficiency. 

I restock my material every morning by pulling material off the previous days tickets before I turn them in. This is the most efficient way to restock.. Down the road when we get bigger we will have a guy designated to pull parts off the last days tickets. We all have seen guys that go through their tickets in the am and pull whatever material they think they may need.. That leads to an overstocked mess with dollars down the drain. 


I wish I had some sort of stock sheet but we are not there yet. We have a humble little supply shed in the driveway with everything we need and a shed out back for water heaters. 

On the truck I plan on stocking 4 disposals, 2 white comfort height Gerber Avalanche toilets, 1 50 gas, 1 50 electric, 2 small exp tanks, 1 large exp tank, sewer machine, 2 WH drain pans, every type of faucet.. And I'm sure I'll find more to carry around.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB

89plumbum said:


> I think he meant G's.
> 
> Nice ride!




MSRP was about 57k.. We scored a great deal on it.. Its a left over 2011.. OTD for 31k:thumbup:


----------



## Phat Cat

89plumbum said:


> I think he meant G's.
> 
> Nice ride!


That is funny . . . I thought he was referring to age too!


----------



## damnplumber

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Your right..
> 
> I find the Reading bodies to be of the best quality. This box has all power locks an alarm and lights in every bin.


Nice! I also upgraded from a stuffed service bed truck to the same size Chevy rig (dually) with crane and LOVE IT! but wish I had power locks and lights! I have my truck well organized and stocked but for me, there's no room for toilets and water heaters to be kept in stock because my big camera, jetter and rooter machines fill the usuable floor space. when I have a water heater or toilet inside, it's hard to get to the stocked bins. Enjoy and may your new truck be reliable as mine and make you and the boss a good living.


----------



## rjbphd

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Your right..
> 
> I find the Reading bodies to be of the best quality. This box has all power locks an alarm and lights in every bin.


USED to be the best, now its a rust bucket heap... I know, I have one now and I had one for many years.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB

My box is aluminum. Rust free!


----------



## rjbphd

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> My box is aluminum. Rust free!


Now we are talking two different animals from same company. What the truck bed made of?? Was told high carbon rusting steel used for streghth.


----------



## Don The Plumber

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> My box is aluminum. Rust free!


 My last box truck was aluminum, & it had oxidation holes from road salt, that I could stick my fingers into. It was a 2001 GMC that i bought new in 2003, & only had 88,000 miles on it, when I got rid of it, at end of 2012.


----------



## Cal

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I've always been the type of guy that keeps a clean, neat and organized truck. Some guys' bins look as though the truck has been rolled a few times.. Tons of money is wasted by messy, overstocked trucks where all the materials are everywhere with no organization and everything is just rolling around.. We've all seen the smashed flat faucet boxes with damaged product inside. A clean and neat truck is essential to operating at max efficiency.
> 
> I restock my material every morning by pulling material off the previous days tickets before I turn them in. This is the most efficient way to restock.. Down the road when we get bigger we will have a guy designated to pull parts off the last days tickets. We all have seen guys that go through their tickets in the am and pull whatever material they think they may need.. That leads to an overstocked mess with dollars down the drain.
> 
> 
> I wish I had some sort of stock sheet but we are not there yet. We have a humble little supply shed in the driveway with everything we need and a shed out back for water heaters.
> 
> On the truck I plan on stocking 4 disposals, 2 white comfort height Gerber Avalanche toilets, 1 50 gas, 1 50 electric, 2 small exp tanks, 1 large exp tank, sewer machine, 2 WH drain pans, every type of faucet.. And I'm sure I'll find more to carry around.


UWP ,, Congrats ! I have the one just a hair smaller from Reading . On a E-350 ford Super duty . BEST THING I EVER BOUGHT !! 

First day I put 1/4" Luan board down on floor . Can't hurt it , doesn't care about getting wet , cheap .

Careful how MUCH stuff u aim to carry in that thing ,, All that stuff and you will be hard pressed to move at all in there . believe me ,,, it fills up fast .

Best of luck ! :thumbup:


----------



## Phat Cat

Please forgive me for going off topic here, but I want to compliment you.

I think I remember reading at one time that you were friends with your boss. Until this post, I didn't realize that you were the same age and went to school together. Referring to him as Mr. H is truly admirable. It appears you two have the utmost respect for each other. :thumbup:

I've said it before, and it bears repeating. Mr.H is very lucky to not only have you as an employee, but also a friend.

You hear so many stories of relatives or friends taking advantage of the relationship in the employer / employee scenario, that it is refreshing to see that is not the case here.


----------



## plumbing ninja

Nice rig...mobile man cave! Would this still fit thru a MacDonalds drive thru or a down a parking lot basement! I hate carrying awkward shaped things from off street car parking down to basement pump room?


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB

plumbing ninja said:


> Nice rig...mobile man cave! Would this still fit thru a MacDonalds drive thru or a down a parking lot basement! I hate carrying awkward shaped things from off street car parking down to basement pump room?


I'm used to not going through drive thru's and parking garages.. No biggie. I use a foldable hand truck for my tools and materials.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB

Scored a nice shiny new tool box to compliment the new truck.. I drooled over this for 3 days then finally decided to pull the trigger on it. I have a black craftsman box that has been with me for about 12 years and is nice and broke in and is still in great shape.. It just doesn't fit in the new truck.. So time for a new tool box. 










That blue is pretty!


----------



## FEDguy

*Wow!*

Nice truck! I want one! Sounds like you got a great deal on it. Enjoy it!


----------



## HSI

Now that your close to being set up please share some more pics. 
I have the smaller KUV and its ok but the room in yours would be a lot nicer.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB

HSI said:


> Now that your close to being set up please share some more pics.
> I have the smaller KUV and its ok but the room in yours would be a lot nicer.



I'll get pics as soon as I can.. It's still sitting at the office.. The lettering shop is slacking. It's killing me.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB

*Maiden Voyage!*

Finally!

Got it back from the lettering shop yesterday and I must say, they did an amazing job.. We are very pleased with how it turned out. The original lettering shop completely blew us off which set us back a week. Since everything always works out the way it's supposed to, we continued our search and found the best lettering guy in the biz.. We found our new guy. 

Spent last weekend getting it 90% stocked then yesterday finishing it up. This truck is a rolling supply house. I have so much stock in here and it's all neatly organized. We go out tomorrow for the maiden voyage. 

I put a nice coat of wax on it today, shined the tires now I'm ready to roll!


----------



## suzie

Nice buy


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB

One of my favorite parts is how the copper fittings turned out and those new nipple caddys. It's gonna be so handy having nipple caddys on the truck.


----------



## DesertOkie

Nice, love the nets.


----------



## matkg

Saw the sdt k50 how's that working for you? Everyone has an opion on them just want to hear from a guy who's acutually using them


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB

matkg said:


> Saw the sdt k50 how's that working for you? Everyone has an opion on them just want to hear from a guy who's acutually using them


It's been in service for about 4 years now. I've only had it a few months but I see no difference in performance vs. a ridgid machine. For about half the price and twice the accessories I can live with the ugly color. I wanna paint black stripes on it. I call it the bumblebee.


----------



## plu4you

Any updates? How's gas mileage? Want to buy same truck looking to see if you're happy with it and if any changes you would make if you had to buy it again.


----------



## Donahue756

I too would like to know how its been working for you. how are the doors on the sides do in the winter time, and parking curb side the doors on the street side would be scary to get stuff out of if its a busy street.


----------

